# Friday Pics.........



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Here's the guy that started my FRI>


----------



## Brother Bob (Jul 27, 2004)

*Friday Pics!*

Happy Friday the 13th, full moon to boot!

Be safe out there.

BB


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)




----------



## mikey01 (Oct 17, 2008)

the good stuff


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

First 4 are of the radio cooler I just built.
My Boy at Sea World
First year of T ball in the books
One on the way!


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

I'll play this week, here's a few wildlife photos I took while on an Axis hunt near Uvalde several weeks ago. Beautiful 18,000 acre ranch with a lot of different species. I hope you enjoy the photos, I think Axis are the most beautiful deer on our continent.


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

some ribs i did last Sunday


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

A few more wildlife photos and my wife and I working on a little shore lunch!!!


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

Elk Hunter, what kind of camera are you shooting with? They look good.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

A few here and there


----------



## Fish Specialist (Aug 20, 2012)

was blessed to be able to put a friend on his best tarpon ever....









A beautiful red that just went out..









Guess this tail...


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

First Sunflower opened up finally


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Got skunked for the first time in a long time. Son got sick, which rarely happens, too. But had fun with my action cam








Biggest weedmat I've ever seen, and there wasn't a thing on it.


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

I dont know were he gets this from lol :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

*Border Patrol Boat on I-10*

Cool little BP boat.


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

*Katy Prairie Urban Animals*

Whistling Tree Ducks

Scissortail Flycatcher

El Perro


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

Fish Specialist said:


> was blessed to be able to put a friend on his best tarpon ever....
> 
> View attachment 1430474
> 
> ...


 Flounder?


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

My youngest Grandson .....


----------



## 2 Boats (Jul 4, 2010)

*Big Week*

Best Doogie Ever--RIP D. 5/4/2014

New Friend

Topwater Amberjacks

Endangered Red Snapper

Blackfin


----------



## A Draper (Aug 14, 2007)

BIL's first offshore trip.















Lucy's first slimer.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Ty @ Tex All did a great job putting a composit transom in my boat.
I cut a mile of extra wire from under the rear deck and added a few upgrades.
Next will be a repower!


----------



## stelvis (May 26, 2005)

Boston Harbor Fun


----------



## Waterdawg19 (Mar 25, 2009)

Fish Specialist said:


> was blessed to be able to put a friend on his best tarpon ever....
> 
> View attachment 1430474
> 
> ...


Snook..


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

*Hunt is over.....*

Went solid on this girl yesterday....what an honor and a blessing to join such an incredible group so entrenched in the heritage of sportfishing! I heard at one time that boats like this are like unicorns, they find their owners...when I consider the process to get to this point, I do believe that sentiment...she is simply amazing... 
as the saying goes.... " she had me at hello"
Welcome to the "Next Generation" of Tribute Yachts......pinch me please!

DonaKen


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Randy, your boat looks great & I can tell your happy with it.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

I saw these old boys running west on I-10 last weekend.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Rubberback said:


> Randy, your boat looks great & I can tell your happy with it.


Thanks. Yes Sir, She's in pretty good shape to 23 years old. I'll have it till one of us fall apart!


----------



## Skuff Daddy (Aug 22, 2009)

*1 down, 1 to go*

My oldest. He is heading to Iowa to pursue an engineering degree and play football. We sure are proud of that young man


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

9121SS said:


> Thanks. Yes Sir, She's in pretty good shape to 23 years old. I'll have it till one of us fall apart!


Now that's love for one's boat.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Texas Rollergirls Hustlers VS Honky Tonk Heartbreakers:


----------



## Waterdawg19 (Mar 25, 2009)

My wife's mother's day gift in full bloom.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

*Finally got out for a couple hours last weekend.*


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Last Sunday I flew to Vancouver, British Columbia, Monday a seaplane picked us up and flew us 125 miles north to a private lodge for a few days of salmon fishing.

British Columbia is simply beautiful!

We finished fishing Wednesday so my wife flew up to join me for a few days


































Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## LDS (Jul 25, 2007)

*Sunrise*

Leaving Sylvan boat ramp. Love those sunrises.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

donaken said:


> Went solid on this girl yesterday....what an honor and a blessing to join such an incredible group so entrenched in the heritage of sportfishing! I heard at one time that boats like this are like unicorns, they find their owners...when I consider the process to get to this point, I do believe that sentiment...she is simply amazing...
> as the saying goes.... " she had me at hello"
> Welcome to the "Next Generation" of Tribute Yachts......pinch me please!
> 
> DonaKen


 Cograts Ken she is a stunner


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

A couple of pics from Tuesdays fishing trip w/my sons on the LLM. The trout were all over and hammering our Mansfield Margarita Wigglers.....


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

A few from Sargent, full moon, and some trout from last night.


----------



## FISH ON (May 22, 2004)

We have three pair of Canada geese that have 14 little one's that come off lake in back yard.


----------



## FISH ON (May 22, 2004)

Rubberback , I saw your rooster on my facebook page Friday pics. from 2coolfishing.


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

Trip to Belize. Shutout to Flatscat1 for putting our group on to a great, patient guide.


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

love that plane ride in, i miss those waters


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

dbarham said:


>


Is that my hat ?


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Random*

My First and last Daughter Graduated . Now she is going to start working and going to college. Congrats to all the classes of 2014.

I had a better seat this time around.

The pups were sad when we left. They went out and pics flowers for KC.

Klever seeing the light..

Some call it progress,Grandparkway just outside the hood. Noise , air and people pollution

Popped a tire on I-45 yesterday near Tx City... Truck rode smooth at 70


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Sunset at oyster lake


----------



## RRfisher (Mar 5, 2007)

2cool capt dave! I graduated from there 17 years ago.


----------



## Fishin' Trip (Dec 16, 2010)

CApt Dave and RRFisher...
I graduated from there 20 years ago!! just had our 20th reunion this past saturday too!!
grew up in northampton


----------



## RRfisher (Mar 5, 2007)

Fishin' Trip said:


> CApt Dave and RRFisher...
> I graduated from there 20 years ago!! just had our 20th reunion this past saturday too!!
> grew up in northampton


We probably know each other, that's where I lived until I left for college in '97.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

a couple of the bikes in the show at ROT this morning. We had quite the night here last night.


----------



## redash8 (Nov 27, 2007)

*Apple/tree....*



BigNate523 said:


> I dont know were he gets this from lol :biggrin::biggrin:


That is freakin' hilarious!!!


----------



## RedHooker (Jan 13, 2012)

Took the grandson out this week!


----------



## bigstix66 (Jan 27, 2012)

Some old Harleys at Laidlaws HD near my brothers house in California


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

Got my mount back today...another Rio Frio buck


----------



## Lyssy (Sep 8, 2010)

Our fire science burn for school








Why does it matter?


----------



## whitepv (Sep 26, 2006)

Set a new Caterpillar 3516ULB in the EF this week. Last pic is twin Caterpillar 3608's capable of moving over 70.0 MMSCF/day each. At $4 an M, that's alot of jack.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Maiden voyage with clients, some slime.


































Fun trip in tough conditions.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)




----------

